# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  الحكم على طارق خوري سنتين بسبب الاعتداء على دركي

## الحصن نيوز

اصدرت محكمة بداية جنوب عمان حكما  يقضي بحبس طارق خوري رئيس نادي الوحدات سنتين وذلك بعد ادانته بالاعتداء على احد افراد قوات الدرك  في مباراة الفيصلي والوحدات التي اقيمت قبل موسمين   في ملعب القويسمة .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

